# Need help buying a new sound card.



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2012)

I am looking for a sound card that will do 5.1 for my head set must have optical out. willing to spend 100$+  I will be gaming mostly and some music. I have no idea what to look for and dont want to get ripped off. any input will help.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2012)

what kind of headset is it?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 26, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> what kind of headset is it?



Yep and what's your budget.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2012)

roccat kave 5.1 id like to spend like 70-120+ i dont know if it matter to get pciex1 or pci my pc can fit both.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=40433&vpn=X-Raider 7.1&manufacture=AuzenTech&promoid=1211


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2012)

go with the soundcard the man with the tiny starship recommended.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't beat the price and it meets your requirements. Replaceable OP AMPS to boot. erocker has chosen wisely


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

I like my Xonar DG, I am not an audiophile by any means though.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 26, 2012)

Go with what the man that the man with the transformer recommended


----------

